
Before Computers, People Programmed Looms - t23
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/09/before-computers-people-programmed-looms/380163/
======
beachstartup
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwozgRPLVC8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwozgRPLVC8)

this is a great video. it isn't working, but the concept is clear after
watching.

------
contingencies
Interesting but I prefer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom)

------
cafard
How much of the HN crowd is this news for?

~~~
Suitperpower
I feel it helps show the web and computation as an invention sewn into the
fabric of consciousness somewhat before it was "Faster Than Thought."

A significant factor of programming communities is a dominant hierarchy
narrative for said superior technological mechanics that are imagined and
featured to be so new and original (said mature and advanced), when I find we
have the technology but we're still looming.

It is an important statement, is many ways of historical significance tieing
to how a system grew by caring for meticulous threading, which being conscious
of can help us tell the story we need to understand our information work, and
how it links together.

